# New York State Lost and Found Pets



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

This is a group that takes ads from all over new york state and some states bordering NY and post them in one spot making it easier to locate owners and pets. This is for any type of missing pet not just dogs and cats. We've reunited a few pets with their loving families. I have just created a website to go along with the group as well:

http://nystatelostandfoundpets.webs.com/

feel free to let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

I sometime spend 2-3 hours each morning going through lost and found ads. I've gone through every ad on a majority of craigslist. Its time consuming and very sad to see the pictures of all these pets that are lost!


----------

